# Roma 240 led lighting question.



## richard brown (15 May 2018)

Hi I got offered a new roma 240 with unit for £499 but am a bit sceptical about the lights, combined lumens of 1920.

I sent fluval an email and they claim the lights will be ok for vallis, crypts and swords.

Can anyone with any knowledge possibly back up these claims or is it just a salesman trying to sell me something?

Edit: never mind, I just looked at how the filter setup works and do not like the idea of the pipes going through the bottom of the tank :S


----------



## PBM3000 (15 May 2018)

You can always seal them. Like wot I did.


----------



## Millns84 (20 May 2018)

The standard LED light is abysmal in the new Romas. A Juwel Rio would be a much better option as the Multilux LEDs wipe the floor with Fluval.


----------



## peaches (25 May 2018)

I wish I had read this before.  I was looking at Juwel Lido 120 versus Fluval 125 Roma which has LED.  I got the Roma because the Juwel I fancied had a much longer delivery time.  Anyway, now I have the Roma, how do I upgrade the lighting?


----------



## alto (25 May 2018)

Fluval lists their Aquasky LED as being compatible with the Roma tank series, ie, it should slot in without any considerations 

Other LED systems would also work, but you may need to do some measuring etc 

I'd look at Twinstar S for excellent color rendition & more intensity than you're likely to need (dimmer available)

As tank is 50cm high, you want high intensity LEDs (more costly) or go back to HOT5 systems as these are generally cheaper to buy upfront, though more energy consumption & less control (dimming, special effects etc)

What are your goals for the tank?


----------



## Millns84 (30 May 2018)

peaches said:


> I wish I had read this before.  I was looking at Juwel Lido 120 versus Fluval 125 Roma which has LED.  I got the Roma because the Juwel I fancied had a much longer delivery time.  Anyway, now I have the Roma, how do I upgrade the lighting?



The Aquasky is good for low light tanks, certainly miles ahead of the standard light. 

As there's a lip inside the Roma's hood, you could fit any light you wish as long as it's the right length. I run an Aquasky and two Yescom full spectrum LEDs in my Roma 240 and it does really well.


----------

